# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  چرا از درس خوندن فرار میکنم؟

## Alirezad_031

سلام
خودم هم دقیقا نمیدونم مشکلم چیه, فردا امتحان فیزیک دارم ولی جای تست زدن و تمرین به هر کاری رضایت میدم تا ازش فرار کنم, میترسم تست بزنم. 
نمیدونم ازا انگیزست یا چی. شاید هنوز هدفم در حد آرزوعه ولی اگه کسی آگاهی داره لطفا کمکم کنه تا شرمنده خوانوادم نشم. 
ارادت...

----------


## tamanaviki

برو با روانشناس صحبت کن اینجا گره ای از کارت وا نمیشه عزیز

----------


## Alirezad_031

ممنونم, مدرسمون یه روانشناس داره ,حرفای کلیشه ای تحویلم داد, بهتره دنبال یه آدم کاربلد باشم حتما.

----------


## tamanaviki

> ممنونم, مدرسمون یه روانشناس داره ,حرفای کلیشه ای تحویلم داد, بهتره دنبال یه آدم کاربلد باشم حتما.


مدرسه نه..منظورم کارشناس بیرونه

----------


## Mysterious

بخاطر گوشی نیست؟
یا مشغله فکری

----------


## ifmvi

*حتما به یه روانشناس کاربلد مراجعه کنین و اصلا پشت گوش نندازین ، مشکل فرار از درس ممکنه به عوامل زیادی بستگی داشته باشه. حتما برای روانشناسی که میرین کامل و دقیق شرایطتون رو توضیح بدین.من همین مشکل رو داشتم، اوائل فکر میکردم امروز فردا میخونم ولی همون امروز فرداها شدن دو سال (سوم و پیش).الان جوری شده که کتابا رو باز میکنم کلی استرس میگیرم و کلا قید خوندن رو میزنم.*

----------


## Alirezad_031

منم همین فکر رو میکردم, گوشی رو خاموش کرده بودم ولی درست نشد. البته بی تاثیر هم نیست

----------


## Mysterious

> منم همین فکر رو میکردم, گوشی رو خاموش کرده بودم ولی درست نشد. البته بی تاثیر هم نیست


اراده ی ضعیفی داری پس :Yahoo (21): 
راحت طلبم هستی احتمالا
منم مشکل شما داشتم و دارم ولی دارم بهش غلبه میکنم
شروع کردم نماز خوندن و روزانه چن آیه قرآن خیلی تو روحیم تاثیر داشت 
بنظرم انجام بده و به اینم فکر کن سال بعد یه روز بارونی تو خونه ایی یا داری تو محوطه دانشگاه قدم میزنی؟ :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Alirezad_031

آره هردو مورد رو هستم .
ممنونم

----------


## Egotist

صحبت با روانشناس ؟! seriously ؟؟!
چقد با کلاس و لعنتی هستین شماها : ))
کاکو تنبلی میکنی دیگه . ما از قدیم بهش میگیم گشادی
دواش هم اینکه سفت کنی و بشینی بخونی
والا !

----------


## Narvan

به نظرم شما یه انرژی فعالسازی کم دارین :Yahoo (4): 
فقط 5دقیقه تا دیگه نهایتا 15 دقیقه درس بخونید بعدش میتونین به طور خودبخودی درس بخونید اون چند دقیقه اولش شاید خیلی زحمت داشته باشه ولی بعدش راه میفتین

----------


## roz1377

> سلام
> خودم هم دقیقا نمیدونم مشکلم چیه, فردا امتحان فیزیک دارم ولی جای تست زدن و تمرین به هر کاری رضایت میدم تا ازش فرار کنم, میترسم تست بزنم. 
> نمیدونم ازا انگیزست یا چی. شاید هنوز هدفم در حد آرزوعه ولی اگه کسی آگاهی داره لطفا کمکم کنه تا شرمنده خوانوادم نشم. 
> ارادت...


دوست عزیز منم این مشکل رو داشتم ولی خدا رو شکر الان با این مواردی که میگم تونستم اون رو حل کنم .امیدوارم که برای شما هم مفید باشه .
سعی میکنم نماز اول وقت فراموشم نشه .هر روزصبح  یه دعایی (خودم حدیث کسا رو میخونم ) رو میخونم .سوم اینکه هدفم رو روی یه کاغذی نوشتم و چسبوندم روی میزم که همیشه جلوی چشمم باشه . در ضمن هروقت خواستم تنبلی کنم  روز اعلام نتایج و خوشحالی مامان و بابا رو یادم میارم و اینکه اونا با افتخار بگن دخترم خانوم دکتر شده    هر وقت به اینا فکر میکنم کلا تنبلی خود بخود از بین میره . و در اخر اینکه شما تا خودتون نخایین کسی نمی تونه کمکتون بکنه حتی مشاور یا روان شناس یاهرکس دیگه " شما باید خودتون اراده بکنین و به هدفتون برسید .
ایشالاه که موفق باشید و به ارزو هاتون برسید .

----------


## aylar.b

یک دلیل میتونه داشته باشه به نظر من :ته دلت به خودت میگی بلدم!
 فکر میکنی همین جوری از پسش برمیای و دیگه نیازی به خوندن نیست.
من بهت پیشنهاد می کنم که استاندارد هاتو بالا ببری.

----------


## erfann21

من هم به شدت اینجوری بودم
ینی حاظر بودم کوه بکنم ولی درس نخونم
همینجوری ساعت ها توی اتاق و پای کتاب بودم بدون یک سانت پیش روی
اما راه حل
من خودم تکنیکشو اختراع کردم :Yahoo (4): 
تکنیک تروخدا فقط 5 دقیقه :Yahoo (4): 
به خودت بگو فقط 5 دقیقه میخونم
باور کن یهو میبینی 3 ساعته پا کتابی

----------


## mwmad

همون دوستمون عالی گفت 
شل کن بشین بخون انگیزه هم میاد رتبه هم میاد همه چی میاد...

----------


## نگارخانم

> سلام
> خودم هم دقیقا نمیدونم مشکلم چیه, فردا امتحان فیزیک دارم ولی جای تست زدن و تمرین به هر کاری رضایت میدم تا ازش فرار کنم, میترسم تست بزنم. 
> نمیدونم ازا انگیزست یا چی. شاید هنوز هدفم در حد آرزوعه ولی اگه کسی آگاهی داره لطفا کمکم کنه تا شرمنده خوانوادم نشم. 
> ارادت...


سلام
من هر وقت درسی که امتحان داشتم اوضام داغون بود توش این احساس رو داشتم

----------


## naazanin

> من هم به شدت اینجوری بودم
> ینی حاظر بودم کوه بکنم ولی درس نخونم
> همینجوری ساعت ها توی اتاق و پای کتاب بودم بدون یک سانت پیش روی
> اما راه حل
> من خودم تکنیکشو اختراع کردم
> تکنیک تروخدا فقط 5 دقیقه
> به خودت بگو فقط 5 دقیقه میخونم
> باور کن یهو میبینی 3 ساعته پا کتابی



انصافن یک لایک کم بود!
مرسی از اینکه تجربه و تکنیک هاتون رو رایگان در اختیار بقیه قرار میدین  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## V_buqs

> سلام
> خودم هم دقیقا نمیدونم مشکلم چیه, فردا امتحان فیزیک دارم ولی جای تست زدن و تمرین به هر کاری رضایت میدم تا ازش فرار کنم, میترسم تست بزنم. 
> نمیدونم ازا انگیزست یا چی. شاید هنوز هدفم در حد آرزوعه ولی اگه کسی آگاهی داره لطفا کمکم کنه تا شرمنده خوانوادم نشم. 
> ارادت...


خسته ایی حاجی مخت دنبال بهونه س بپیچونه امتحان چی شد؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Alirezad_031

امتحانات فعلا خوب بودن.

----------


## Mrnima

در یک کلام خلاصه
من اگر میدونستم خودمو درمان میکردم وضعم این نبود :Yahoo (4): 
ارزو موفقیت برای تمام کنکوری های عزیز :Yahoo (8):

----------


## ali.asghar

*چرا تنبلی می‌کنم؟تنبلی تنها مشکل من و شما نیست.
بلکه مشکلی است که بیش از 98% مردم به آن مبتلا هستند.
اما تنبلی دقیقا از چه چیزی سرچشمه می‌گیرد و چگونه ایجاد می‌شود؟!

من هم چند سال پیش همانند بسیاری از مردم دچار تنبلی بودم.
همواره صدایی از ضمیر ناخودآگاهم به من دستور می‌داد که کارها را به تاخیر بیندازم و یا کلا انجامشان نداده و نادیده بگیرم!

ولی با خواندن کتاب‌های فراوان و مبارزه کردن با آن صدای درونی، توانستم آن‌را بطور کامل از بین ببرم.
امروز در این مقاله بطور دقیق به شما خواهم گفت که چگونه آن‌را شکست داده و از شر تنبلی خلاص شوید!


علت تنبلی کردن من چیست؟!تنبلی و به تاخیر انداختن کارها شمارا از رسیدن به اهداف و رویاهایتان منع می‌کند.
همچنین باعث ایجاد حس استرس و دلهره در شما می‌شود.

اما چرا مردم با اینکه می‌دانند استرس ویرانگر زندگیشان است، به آن با چشم یک راه نجات نگاه می‌کنند؟تنبلی میتواند 5 علت کلی داشته باشد.
با خواندن این مقاله، می‌توانید تشخیص دهید که کدامیک از علل زیر، موجب تنبلی شما می‌شود.

1.ترس از شکست!برخی اوقات علت ایجاد حس تنبلی، ترس از شکست خوردن و موفق نشدن است.
اگر به جزئیات کارها، خیلی حساس شوید، نوعی ترس که به آن ترس از شکست می‌گویند، در شما ایجاد میشود.
در نتیجه باعث تنبلی شما و به تاخیر انداختن آن کار می‌شود.
ترس دقیقا همان مانعی است که مارا از شروع کردن و دست به کار شدن باز می‌دارد.

پس چگونه ترس از شکست را از بین ببریم؟!برای این کار چشمانتان را برای چند ثانیه ببندید.
با بستن چشمانتان، چند ثانیه‌ای خود را رها کنید.
سپس همانند یک فیلم در ذهنتان، تصور کنید که آن کار را شروع کرده‌اید و با موفقیت پیش می‌روید.

برای مثال فرض کنید که فردا قرار است کنفرانسی ارائه دهید.
ولی مطالب زیادی وجود دارند که باید آن‌ها را مطالعه کنید و این شما را می‌ترساند.
در نتیجه شما از شروع کردن خودداری کرده و آن را به تاخیر انداخته و تنبلی می‌کنید.
برای جلوگیری از این حالت، چشمانتان را بسته و خودتان را جلوی همه تصور کنید که چقدر ریلکس و روان کار خود را انجام می‌دهید و موفق هستید. این تکنیک راز بسیاری از افراد موفق است.

2.کمبود عملبرای مثال فردی را تصور کنید که بسیار خلاق است و هزاران ایده جالب در ذهنش دارد.
ولی هیچوقت دست به کار نمی‌شود!
علت اصلی آن، این است که او هنوز برای خود هدفی واضح و روشن مشخص نکرده و آن را روی کاغذ ننوشته است.
همین عمل باعث به تاخیر انداختن شروع کردن روی یک پروژه می‌شود.
در نتیجه فرد دچار تنبلی می‌شود و به عمل رساندن آن کار را به تاخیر می‌اندازد.

پس چکار می‌توان کرد؟!برنامه‌ای دقیق برای اهدافتان نوشته و تنظیم کنید.
سپس برای هر هدفتان یک بازه زمانی مشخص تعیین کنید.
سعی کنید آن برنامه را روزی ده ها بار بخوانید که مغزتان بسیار درگیر آن موضوع شود.

دقت داشته باشید، افرادی که دارای مغزی خلاق هستند و ایده‌های بسیاری دارند، معمولا سعی می‌کنند برای تمام اهدافشان همزمان تلاش کنند.
ولی این کار اشتباه است!
برنامه‌ای که تنظیم کرده‌اید، باید شامل اولویت و ترتیب اهدافتان نیز باشد.
در این صورت شما بسیار دقیق‌تر در مسیر اهدافتان حرکت خواهید کرد.
3.اهداف بسیار بزرگ ولی عملکرد ضعیف!یکی از دلایل عمده تنبلی و فرار از شروع کردن، داشتن اهداف بسیار بزرگ و فضایی است.
برای موفق شدن باید برای خود اهدافی بزرگ انتخاب کنید.
ولی وقتی شما چنین اهدافی را انتخاب می‌کنید، مغزتان بطور ناخودآگاه باعث ایجاد حس ترس شده و شما را از شروع کردن منع می‌کند.
چون خیلی سخت به نظر می‌رسد.
در نتیجه شما دچار تنبلی شده و انجام آن کار را به تاخیر می‌اندازید.

چگونه این مسئله را حل کنیم؟

آن هدف بزرگ را روی کاغذی بنویسید.
سپس آن هدف را به قسمت‌های کوچک‌تری تقسیم کنید.
با این کار انجام دادن آن کار آسان‌تر به نظر می‌رسد و انجام دادنش لذت بخش تر می‌شود.

همچنین داشتن یک سیستم پاداش در ازای هر قدم، به شما بسیار کمک خواهد کرد.
4.نداشتن اولویت در اهدافوقتی شما کارهای زیادی برای انجام دادن داشته باشید ولی اولیتی برای آنها نداشته باشید، در انجام دادنشان دچار تنبلی خواهید شد.
چون در این صورت شما زمان زیادی را صرف انتخاب کردن خواهید کرد.
این باعث می‌شود که شما نتوانید روی کارها تمرکز کنید.
چون واقعا نمی‌دانید که انجام دادن کدامیک واجب‌تر از دیگریست.

راه چاره چیست؟!

راز کار در اولویت بندی کارهاست.
برای اینکه بتوانید کارهایتان را به بهترین صورت ممکن اولویت بندی کنید، ابتدا آنها را روی یک کاغذ بنویسید.
ولی دقت داشته باشید که اهداف مهم‌تر و واجب‌تر را بالا‌تر بنویسید و ابتدا روی آنها تمرکز کنید.
با این کار شما سرعت انجام دادن کار‌هایتان را 10 برابر کرده‌اید!


5.خسته شدن ذهنوقتی روی موضوعی بیش از حد زمان میگذارید و مشغول آن می‌شوید، بعد از مدتی ذهنتان شروع به دور شدن از موضوع می‌کند.
در نتیجه توجه شما به کارهای دیگر جلب می‌شود و تمرکزتان را از دست می‌دهید.

خب پس چکار باید کرد؟!

هنگامی که برای روزتان برنامه ریزی می‌کنید، باید زمان استراحت نیز برای خود تعیین کنید.
زیرا با استراحت کردن ذهنتان به زودی ریکاوری می‌شود و می‌توانید بهتر و بیشتر روی موضوع کار کنید.

ولی دقت داشته باشید که استراحت کردن با : جا زدن تفاوت بسیار دارد*

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_چرا از درس فرار میکنیم؟
چون درس داره میاد دنبالمون



را:
واقعا هر کی دلیل خودشو داره_

----------


## ali121

> آره هردو مورد رو هستم ������.
> ممنونم


سنجد بخور تو سفت کردن موثره :Yahoo (4):

----------

